# "vintage-rebuilt" 6309 Units Out Of The Philippines: What&#3



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been browsing the 'bay and have noticed a lot of inexpensive Seiko 6309-xxxx units that have been rebuilt coming out of shops in the Philippines. These guys all have high feedback ratings, so I assume are on the up and up. Has anyone here bought from them? Any insight concerning the history of their wares?


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

portsample said:


> I've been browsing the 'bay and have noticed a lot of inexpensive Seiko 6309-xxxx units that have been rebuilt coming out of shops in the Philippines. These guys all have high feedback ratings, so I assume are on the up and up. Has anyone here bought from them? Any insight concerning the history of their wares?


This one is from the Philippines










Be aware though that these watches are completely refurbished so if you're looking for something original or with character you may want to look elsewhere.

Saying that though, I'm more than pleased with mine and I'm still wearing it daily!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Ive been visiting and browsing this forum for 5-6 years now and Ive seen values fluctuate a fair bit, about 3-4 years ago I think prices were stronger generally for the vintage divers, what I think has happened is that because if this there was the incentive for the aftermarket parts to be made to resurrect damaged / worn out watches as they were now worth decent money..

Now what has happened is the watches with aftermarket parts have their own value amongst 'us' the collectors and the all original good condition ones are in a league of their own and should not be used as a price comparison, these are always going to be worth a lot more,

So I see 3 subsets:

Great undamaged, unmolested straight original watches

Original watches but 'damaged' ( knackered bezels, mouldy hands and markers general 'wabi' )

Aftermarket parts watches, maybe over polished

Now, some people have different ideas on what they want, of the last 2 categories, one is no better to the other, its all about personal preference....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

depends what you want to do to it ,if its to be modded or messed about with then they are a very good buy.ive bought 2 now from phillapines , but if youre after a good honest one id scan the other forum for a really good one .

jason.


----------



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response gents. You've clarified this for me.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well what ever you decide to go for, please post again as you can never have enough 6309 fans IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

RHB said:


> portsample said:
> 
> 
> > I've been browsing the 'bay and have noticed a lot of inexpensive Seiko 6309-xxxx units that have been rebuilt coming out of shops in the Philippines. These guys all have high feedback ratings, so I assume are on the up and up. Has anyone here bought from them? Any insight concerning the history of their wares?
> ...


Nice and clean mate :tongue2: seikolicous :tongue2:


----------



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

One more question: Many of these sellers have disclaimers about the "vintage-rebuilt" 6309's not being pressure tested and not being suitable for under water use.

Is there maintenance that a reasonably mechanically inclined user could do, (siliconing 0-rings, confirming that there is no pitting rust that would compromise any seals) that would allow the watch to be taken to depth again? Thanks.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not really the only way to check is to pressure test the watch, TBH a visual inspection wouldn't tell you much at all. Personally even if I did get it pressure tested I wouldn't dive with it, lot easier to buy a new Seiko of something like that to use as a beater.

BTW That way you could have two watches


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Well, Ive been visiting and browsing this forum for 5-6 years now and Ive seen values fluctuate a fair bit, about 3-4 years ago I think prices were stronger generally for the vintage divers, what I think has happened is that because if this there was the incentive for the aftermarket parts to be made to resurrect damaged / worn out watches as they were now worth decent money..
> 
> Now what has happened is the watches with aftermarket parts have their own value amongst 'us' the collectors and the all original good condition ones are in a league of their own and should not be used as a price comparison, these are always going to be worth a lot more,
> 
> ...


Interesting thread and apologies for the slight hijack, I have one (from Spain but probably originally the Phillipines) that was slightly overpolished which i've refinished/dulled down to a light brushed like finish. What was the original finish on one of these?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

eelblady said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Ive been visiting and browsing this forum for 5-6 years now and Ive seen values fluctuate a fair bit, about 3-4 years ago I think prices were stronger generally for the vintage divers, what I think has happened is that because if this there was the incentive for the aftermarket parts to be made to resurrect damaged / worn out watches as they were now worth decent money..
> ...


Polished sides with brushed upper surfaces I think


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Certainly were.

The 6309 I have from the Philippines has perfect clean lines to accentuate the line between polished and brushed so don't be afraid that these sellers will polish the hell out of the cases because this certainly isn't the case with mine. Obviously you'll still need to do your homework but I'll post a pic when Mrs RHB comes home later with me camera to show you this.

By the way I brought mine from mountapo_merchant and he has a couple of nicely refurbished 6309's available now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Pic as promised!


----------



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

RHB said:


> Pic as promised!


Ohhh, very nice.

I have succumbed, (see ebay 230304648129.)

I'll post picts post pimping. Cheers.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

portsample said:


> RHB said:
> 
> 
> > Pic as promised!
> ...


That one has aftermarket dial, hands & bezel insert ........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> portsample said:
> 
> 
> > RHB said:
> ...


steve (twickersdude) now has my one that i got from a certain spanish kollection on ebay....at first glance.....it looks ok....but it aint :lol: luckily enough, steve had a spare gasket because the crystal that was on it was wrong, the bezel is shagged.......

luckily it didnt cost that much.......


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> portsample said:
> 
> 
> > RHB said:
> ...


JsonM is right on with his assessment of the 6309s. I opted to find mine on the Japan auctions. All were from one particular store seller who seems to have endless supply! All are refurbished with aftermarket bezels, dials, hands and at time crystal. They all seem to have been serviced but not regulated. All of them generally sell for under $160.00usd. Since I am not a NOS collector, the polished casings and aftermarket parts suit me fine! I had the first relumed by Angelo in Spain, and the second one modded by Noah with the orange soxa dial. A third is with him now for another mod, plus a wabi quartz 7543 which he will restore with a new crystal and bezel.

The 6309s are indeed THE classic japanese diver and so I am tending to buy more as funds permit.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thian said:


> Twickersdude said:
> 
> 
> > portsample said:
> ...


good to see you posting here thian


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Twickersdude said:
> ...


Hi, well, I needed more stimulation from new forums and thought it would be fun trying this one...lots of new English expressions to learn hahaha!

Plus many of you fellows love modding and so do I!


----------

